# Heidi 2/11/95 - 2/21/09



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

It is with a very heavy heart that I let you know Michaela's dear "Heidi Mouse" went to the bridge on Saturday, 11 days after her 14th birthday. She enjoyed a lovely meal of medium rare steak and then was helped on her journey. Michaela is much too broken up to post. I will very willingly send your messages of condolence on to her.

Run pain free Heidi....we all loved you Watch over your momma as she is missing you terribly


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Heidi Mouse.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Rest in peace you beautiful baby.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh, those beautiful seniors...

I'm so sorry Michaela. I know how much it hurts, but you gave
your girl a long, full, happy life.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Michaela, I am sorry for your pain. It is never easy to let them go.








Heidi Mouse.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Heidi Mouse...I'm so sorry you had to leave your momma. You were an amazing girl and we all so enjoyed your birthday.

Michaela, there are just no words to comfort you at this time. You are in my thoughts and prayers...

Run free and healthy beautiful Heidi...


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awww geez I saw Heidi's name and. . .







so sorry! I hope you can find comfort knowing she lived a long life and that with your help she lived a better one than she could have imagined!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

beautiful girl


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Michaela ,my thoughts and prayers are going out to you in this time of loss.
You did one awesome job for Heidi Mouse because she made it all the way to 14.
Run free Heidi


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Run Free, Heidi Mouse!







She was much loved in life, her passing has not been in vain. Please send our prayers and condolences to her humans.

@>---,-----


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, Heidi.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh boy....... 

RIP Heidi Mouse. They are with us so short a time.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Please send her our thoughts,


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.









Run free, sweet Heidi


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful gal. I'm sure she was one who was there to greet Poohbear.

Rest in peace Heidi and watch over your mom.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

I am so am sorry for your loss
what a long life she had and how lucky she was to have you to take care of her all those years


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Heidi Mouse.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, no.







I'm so sorry Michaela.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh Heidi.







I so enjoyed sharing our birthday together.









Run free pretty girl.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Heidi girl - what a beloved long live. You are leaving behind so many good memories.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I hope the many special years you and Heidi Mouse shared together bring you comfort. I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Heidi

I'm so sorry Michaela


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Michaela,

I'm so sorry to hear about Heidi. She was a beautiful, sweet dog and I hope you can take comfort in all of the wonderful memories you shared. 

Take good care,


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Michaela-

I wish for every dog to have had the chances and the life that Heidi had. 

I wish that she could have stayed with you forever-even though she'll always be in your heart. 

I am so sorry-this one is really tough-I feel like she's so much one of ours, and that the senior section is getting too small. 

I do know that she was greeted at the Bridge by someone who has been wanting to meet her for a while now. 

Please take care and we hope to see you back. Know that you are not crying alone for her loss. 

Jean


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for you loss. 







Heidi


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

sharing your sadness


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your kind words...it really means a lot to me. 

We found out last week that Heidi had Transitional Cell Carcinoma in her bladder but things haven't been good for a while now. I just couldn't give up on her because there was always another medication we could try. She needed more and more help getting up but it was ok because I was there to help her. But in the end Heidi gave me a clear sign Friday evening that her body had enough and she was ready to go.

She had all her favorite foods Saturday morning and at noon I fixed her a big sirloin steak and she was so happy to eat it...that's my girl!

Yesterday the most beautiful flowers arrived from her veterinarian and I wanted to add the picture in Heidi's memory.

I have to take a break from the board for a little while, the tears just won't stop









Michaela 








[/img]


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

That was a very thoughtful thing for the vet to do.
Take all the time in the world you need Michaela, will still be here when you need us.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh Michaela I am so happy you stopped by







I was just getting ready to let everyone know I heard from you and you just needed time. Take all the time you need. I'll continue to post messages for you if you need me to.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for your loss..............









I sure feel your pain


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Heidi, she was a beautiful girl, she free of pain now









God bless,
Steve


----------



## cherokee2001 (Apr 18, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

That was very thoughtful and considerate of your vet to send the flowers to you. I'm sure he/she adored Heidi too. My sincere sympathies to you, dogs seem to leave us when we're the most vulnerable.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Heidi


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your dear Heidi. She was so fortunate to have such a long happy life with you. Both of you are in my prayers.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

God Speed Heidi Mouse.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Awww! What a beautiful girl! I am very sad for your loss.

RIP Heidi


----------

